# computer doylum



## Birdfly (Jan 2, 2005)

High,

Can any body give me advice on posting photos on this forum, i've had a play around but with no success, im not really a computer person so words like url an html mean nothing to me DOH!

thankie


----------



## el robotoe (Jan 2, 2005)

In order to post pictures you need to have a photo host. Once you get a photo host ( i use fotango.com ) you upload your photos to the host. they will give you a url or a link to your photo. you want to have your photo hosting site and this one( mantid forum) going at the same time. Copy the link to your photo from the host. open up mantid forum and click "post a reply" in the box where you enter text you will see a line of smaller boxes. click on Img, Next paste the url of your photo after IMG and click img once more

click submit and you will see your image

It is a bit tricky


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2005)

I use www.photobucket.com and it's free. It's very easy. For example once you get your pic on photbucket you just highlight the URL and then right click on it and then select COPY. Come over here and start a new thread. Click the box at the top that says Img This will put an IMG tag in the empty space. Right click next to the Img and then hit PASTE. Then hit the Img box again. Then post your thread by hitting submit. It will look like this:


----------



## Birdfly (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok cheers guys, i'll give it a go a bit later on... wont hold my breath

cheers


----------

